# snook,tarpon,permit,bonefish?



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Aside from tarpon which I know the answer is yes, do they ever catch these in NC? I caught a tiny permit in a cast net in Davis canal on Oak island, but I know fry can drift many miles by the tides and I think this is a case of that. And tarpon wise where when what, know they are seen suning in the pimlico sound but that is out of the picture aside from bottom fishing from ether a yak of the bank.  I remember a wile back a bonefish was caught in jan in Myrdle beach is this common?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Are you sure your permit wasn't a pompano?


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Others will chime in with likely more accurate information, but from what I have heard:

Tarpon: Definitely in NC - summer months
Permit: Extremely rare in NC but from what I hear possible
Bonefish: No way in NC
Snook: No way in NC

As I said...the above is only a reflection of my somewhat limited knowledge...


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

justinstewart said:


> Are you sure your permit wasn't a pompano?


Yes, it really is nt hard to tell these things after a little wile.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

SaltSlinger said:


> Others will chime in with likely more accurate information, but from what I have heard:
> 
> Tarpon: Definitely in NC - summer months
> Permit: Extremely rare in NC but from what I hear possible
> ...


Thanks, what where and when for the silver king?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Bone's and Snook have both been caught in NC as well, just very very rare.


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have heard of a bonefish caught in SC but not in NC. Last year there were two confirmed adult permit catches, one was at frying pan tower. I have never heard of a snook being caught anywhere near NC.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

check out this link to the surf city pier in topsail, I saw it a while back and had to find it! click on past bragging then photos 2008 Second picture down.

http://www.surfcityoceanpier.com/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've seen a few bonefish caught on the piers here in NC.. Mostly in early fall.. I had a pic of a boy holding one from last yr,if I can find it,will post...

Tarpon you already know about
Bones can be caught,but as Clyde said you'd be luckier in the lottery..
Snook I've caught plenty,and I mean plenty back in late 70's in creeks in Avon looking for mullet.. Would see the flash,cast and come up with a net full of snook.. All about 4 to 6" long...
Permit I've also caught in a cast net,here in Hatteras..
Ladyfish I've caught on hook and line as well as in a castnet..


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I've seen a few bonefish caught on the piers here in NC.. Mostly in early fall.. I had a pic of a boy holding one from last yr,if I can find it,will post...
> 
> Tarpon you already know about
> Bones can be caught,but as Clyde said you'd be luckier in the lottery..
> ...


Well layla fish are common, I have seen 2 or 3 at the Ocean Crest, one ended up being eaten by a '8 lemon shark.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

drum junky said:


> check out this link to the surf city pier in topsail, I saw it a while back and had to find it! click on past bragging then photos 2008 Second picture down.
> 
> http://www.surfcityoceanpier.com/


And yeah I know about the state record, man would I like to hook in to that.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

*License*

Sorry to interupt the conversation but I am arriving at nags head a week from tomorrow and it will be my first time trying surf fishing. From what I have heard and read it may not be great pickings. I bought my week long license on-line but does it let me go to the inside of the OBX to fish?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsaltsurf said:


> Sorry to interupt the conversation but I am arriving at nags head a week from tomorrow and it will be my first time trying surf fishing. From what I have heard and read it may not be great pickings. I bought my week long license on-line but does it let me go to the inside of the OBX to fish?


 NC license?? Yeap.....


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Newsaltsurf said:


> Sorry to interupt the conversation but I am arriving at nags head a week from tomorrow and it will be my first time trying surf fishing. From what I have heard and read it may not be great pickings. I bought my week long license on-line but does it let me go to the inside of the OBX to fish?


I'm not sure what ye means, but GO MAKE YOUR ONE THREAD.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

most every year I hear of someone catching a permit on a Brunswick County pier. usually the guy thinks at first he has the state record pompano!

i've caught plenty of little pompano and jacks in my cast net, and i'm willing to believe you guys i guess, but i don't really think there are many fingerling permit in NC inshore waters-- it is very easy to misidentify them with pompano and jacks at that size. but, you may be right...just seems strange to me. 

of course, in the dead of winter i see some hake and similar northern species down in Brunswick you'd never think would be that far south.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

DD you caught snook in your net? Any big ones on hook n line? 
As far as tarpon go, I heard Jesse caught a lil fella a few years back if I remember right?


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

they catch (or at least hook) a few big tarpon every year on the piers on the king rigs. they aren't uncommon. i fish as south in NC as you can get and have never seen a snook or bonefish. plenty of ladyfish though, sometimes you can catch them on every cast. 

a nice tripletail was caught on a pier last year and they are considered rare. once in awhile you'll see one of those wierd ocean sunfish caught (the opposite of freshwater sunfish-- i'm talking about a funny looking HUGE fish). they catch some barracuda from the piers each year too.

i catch some funky Florida-style snappers in the ICW sometimes. i found myself one time in winter on a local pier by myself pulling in bunches of big hake...and shad!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jeffreyweeks said:


> most every year I hear of someone catching a permit on a Brunswick County pier. usually the guy thinks at first he has the state record pompano!
> 
> i've caught plenty of little pompano and jacks in my cast net, and i'm willing to believe you guys i guess, but i don't really think there are many fingerling permit in NC inshore waters-- it is very easy to misidentify them with pompano and jacks at that size. but, you may be right...just seems strange to me.
> 
> of course, in the dead of winter i see some hake and similar northern species down in Brunswick you'd never think would be that far south.


 You know,if I had identified the fish I caught,I would have said pompano.. That being said a Fla flats guide that I used to drumfish with on the piers was with me,Vic Gaspeny... He said they were DEFINATLY PERMIT... 

Mike,that perticular yr caught bunches of the rascals in my castnet,they were almost as thick as the mullet.... I've never caught one on rod and reel,except in Fla... I've been told by some of the lb netters down here that they have caught them over 20lbs!! They have also told me of trippletails,permit,and tarpon as well....


Caught one tarpon off the planks here and it was on Kitty Hawk pier before Izzy took it 121lbs... Lost WAAAAY MORE than my share..:redface: Caught one on the other side of Pamilico out of a boat,and have seen several landed on piers in the past,especially Frisco..


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

What about cudas, I would like to get one of those. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I love hearin these sorta stories! Why is it that tarpon get unbuttoned from pin rigs so much on the piers? Is it the mouth of the fish? The angle at which they nail the baits? I saw a tarpon last year get foul hooked by a squidrig... it was getting dark, the fish flew outta the water, you could hear his gill plates flapping, then smoked the guys reel in seriously, .2 seconds. It was nuts... Oh to catch one!


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

JeepMike said:


> I love hearin these sorta stories! Why is it that tarpon get unbuttoned from pin rigs so much on the piers? Is it the mouth of the fish? The angle at which they nail the baits? I saw a tarpon last year get foul hooked by a squidrig... it was getting dark, the fish flew outta the water, you could hear his gill plates flapping, then smoked the guys reel in seriously, .2 seconds. It was nuts... Oh to catch one!


It is said that landing a tarpon is a one in 10 shot, 9 times out 10 it gets off, there mouth is like paper and when they have a tarpon till it jumps they think it is a king so they fisht it like a king. When a tarpon jumps you need to bend down to create slack in the line this is called bowing to the king, so when you see its a tarpon it may be to late, ad on top of all that they set the hook thinking its a king which can pull the hook, that is why.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

shark123 said:


> I'm not sure what ye means, but GO MAKE YOUR ONE THREAD.


I assume you mean by saying in capital letters " GO MAKE YOUR ONE THREAD". You are yelling at me to ask my question on a different thread. Is this correct shark123? I hope the people I meet in Nags Head are friendlier than you.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Newsaltsurf said:


> I assume you mean by saying in capital letters " GO MAKE YOUR ONE THREAD". You are yelling at me to ask my question on a different thread. Is this correct shark123? I hope the people I meet in Nags Head are friendlier than you.


You have not been on forums vary long have you, you don't just go to a random thread that has to do with fishing in the same state to ask a question you just go and make a thread.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll make sure I read all the rules the next time. I did apologize when I first posted. But I guess you have rules that must be obeyed.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Newsaltsurf said:


> I'll make sure I read all the rules the next time. I did apologize when I first posted. But I guess you have rules that must be obeyed.


I'm not talking about the rules I am talking about general curdusy, no thread hijacking may be in there though.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

I am a new salt water surf fisherman (see the name). I am coming to Nags head for first time to fish. And along with the $1,000 I have spent on the house rental will probably spend another grand on food and worthless lures that are recommended to me but will buy with wide eyed anticipation of catching the biggest fish ever. 

I was conerned about the license I bought as there is very confusing information about where it is permited and some links are broken leading to NC laws, and didn't want to break law by fishing on the inside of the islands, and posted a question on an active thread and even apologized for the interuption. You, who can barely type in the English language are concerned about thread hijacking? Get a grip for a revelation. YOU ARE RUDE! And, if you are an example of what I will find in the OBX then I will not be coming back, although I don't think this will be the case, you are probably an anomoly . BTW, if you see a 6' 6" 300 lb. white guy keeping to himself, say hello and introduce yourself shark123, I'll be glad to say howdy. Do you think I have hijacked your thread enough yet?


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

What dose this thread have to do with your question, just make your one thread it's not hard, you will get your answer I could tell you but I ain't I would if you just ether PMed me or made a thread.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsaltsurf said:


> I am a new salt water surf fisherman (see the name). I am coming to Nags head for first time to fish. And along with the $1,000 I have spent on the house rental will probably spend another grand on food and worthless lures that are recommended to me but will buy with wide eyed anticipation of catching the biggest fish ever.
> 
> I was conerned about the license I bought as there is very confusing information about where it is permited and some links are broken leading to NC laws, and didn't want to break law by fishing on the inside of the islands, and posted a question on an active thread and even apologized for the interuption. You, who can barely type in the English language are concerned about thread hijacking? Get a grip for a revelation. YOU ARE RUDE! And, if you are an example of what I will find in the OBX then I will not be coming back, although I don't think this will be the case, you are probably an anomoly . BTW, if you see a 6' 6" 300 lb. white guy keeping to himself, say hello and introduce yourself shark123, I'll be glad to say howdy. Do you think I have hijacked your thread enough yet?


 BOTH of ya need to settle down a bit... I answered your question right after you posted it..  If the permit is dated for the days you are down,and it is a nccrfl,you are good to go on the obx or anywhere else on nc's coast you wish to fish,as long as it doesn't have "bird closures" posted... 

As far as hijaking the thread,imho as moderator, you are both doing it.... I have no problem with a short answer to your question on this topic within this thread.. Although a "p*ssing contest" is another matter all together.. Most of the folks here on P&S,as well as obx,are pretty laidback,if asked we'll help in anyway possible.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

shark123 said:


> It is said that landing a tarpon is a one in 10 shot, 9 times out 10 it gets off, there mouth is like paper and when they have a tarpon till it jumps they think it is a king so they fisht it like a king. When a tarpon jumps you need to bend down to create slack in the line this is called bowing to the king, so when you see its a tarpon it may be to late, ad on top of all that they set the hook thinking its a king which can pull the hook, that is why.


 Exactly what he said... Many will also set rigs up with three trebles for kings.. Imho,trebles are an inferior hook when it comes to the rockhard mouth area of a tarpon... Frisco Pier used to have a bar off the end,maybe 75yrds out.. The tarpon would come by in schools and roll on it..When I fished Frisco,and saw this,I'd have a 150lb mono leader with two 4/0 Xtra strong tuna hooks,no treble attached.. I'd always have at least one really strong single hook in my livebait,many times just two singles and no treble.. That way if the fish is not a king,say he's a tarpon,amberjack,jack crevalle,big cobe,then I have at least one hook that I have confidence in,and don't have to fight the fish with kidgloves as with a king... Still would have tarpon on that would manage to jump off though.. :redface:

Was lucky enough on KittyHawk someone had looked over the side and said "WHAT A KING!!".. I looked and at that time the tarpon was airborn free diving at my bait and headed down at it!! Soon as the line went tight,I jammed the hooks in him hard as possible without breaking the line,and it was game on...Most of the folks on the pier hadn't seen what I had,so they were yelling HUGE COBIA!! I told them it was a tarpon,but they all insisted it was a cobe... The fish didn't jump until over three quarters of an 9000c abu was gone,I mean you could see the black on the spool through the 25lb gold stren it was packed with!!  I was just hopeing and praying that the d&mn thing would jump before I got dumped,so I would look like an idiot for saying it was a tarpon...  Well,lucky for me she jumped,and changed direction,gave me some line back,and after 45 minutes she was caught... LUCK PURE LUCK... 



shark123 said:


> What about cudas, I would like to get one of those. Thanks for the info guys.



Cudas are caught on most all of the obx piers often during summer months...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

dang DD thats badass!!! I hope I find some tarpon on my local pier this year! Or a king, or a cobia, heck, even a cuda would be cool! I hope it's about that time!! Only a few more weeks till that water is warmed up and it's go time!


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Exactly what he said... Many will also set rigs up with three trebles for kings.. Imho,trebles are an inferior hook when it comes to the rockhard mouth area of a tarpon... Frisco Pier used to have a bar off the end,maybe 75yrds out.. The tarpon would come by in schools and roll on it..When I fished Frisco,and saw this,I'd have a 150lb mono leader with two 4/0 Xtra strong tuna hooks,no treble attached.. I'd always have at least one really strong single hook in my livebait,many times just two singles and no treble.. That way if the fish is not a king,say he's a tarpon,amberjack,jack crevalle,big cobe,then I have at least one hook that I have confidence in,and don't have to fight the fish with kidgloves as with a king... Still would have tarpon on that would manage to jump off though.. :redface:
> 
> Was lucky enough on KittyHawk someone had looked over the side and said "WHAT A KING!!".. I looked and at that time the tarpon was airborn free diving at my bait and headed down at it!! Soon as the line went tight,I jammed the hooks in him hard as possible without breaking the line,and it was game on...Most of the folks on the pier hadn't seen what I had,so they were yelling HUGE COBIA!! I told them it was a tarpon,but they all insisted it was a cobe... The fish didn't jump until over three quarters of an 9000c abu was gone,I mean you could see the black on the spool through the 25lb gold stren it was packed with!!  I was just hopeing and praying that the d&mn thing would jump before I got dumped,so I would look like an idiot for saying it was a tarpon...  Well,lucky for me she jumped,and changed direction,gave me some line back,and after 45 minutes she was caught... LUCK PURE LUCK...
> 
> ...


I am sorrry if this is a stupid question but what ar the obx piers?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

The OBX piers are the piers on the Outer Banks of North Carolina... Frisco, Avon, Rodanthe, Avalon, Nags Head, and maybe another?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

2 bonefish been caught off avon...in the fall...
little snook in the sound as dd said...
...never seen a permit myself in nc...
seen a few ladyfish caught...never got one myself up here...had a blast with em in alabama tho..where theyre considered trash fish


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> 2 bonefish been caught off avon...in the fall...
> little snook in the sound as dd said...
> ...never seen a permit myself in nc...
> seen a few ladyfish caught...never got one myself up here...had a blast with em in alabama tho..where theyre considered trash fish


we get loads of ladyfish here in the early fall. they are kinda cool to catch, poor man tarpon. hella good bait too


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

i've seen days when you couldn't keep the ladyfish off the hook. not popular because you can't eat them.


----------

